# test pic..updated- real pics!



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

hope it works . One of my Gamos..

.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Ambush hunter! :beer:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Now let's see the rest of your armory :sniper:


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Both .177 AND .22







.177







.177
View attachment 1
.22


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

So do you have real-world pictures of your collection because these are from the website...did you just copy and paste pics from Gamo site or something? Just curious...

Something like this:


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I have real world pictures, but my computor is dead, so I did this on the laptop. But when I get a chance later today, I can get a picture or two.

BTW, That is sweet! :thumb: What is that? I don't recognise it because I'm not into PCP'S, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Vince, it's a Daystate AirWolf.

OK, here is the springer for you, British W&S Patriot in .25










Beeman R1 Varmint (not mine)


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

NICE! :thumb: That is one beautiful airgun!

O.K., finally got a chance to do the pictures [ after I finished installing all the trim in my house. glad to be done!!]
Here they are:

































































As you have probably noticed, I don't use scopes unless I have to. In my yard, I just plink bottlecaps and shotgun shells at 12-15 yards, so not much need for scopes. That, and I have a hard time with the movement when aiming. Definatly need to practice.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Hehe, that's nice. I always wanted to have a wall rack for my airguns, but I am afraid my wife will start selling them one by one to buy shoes, makeup, and parfume... :rollin:


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, we each took a "hobbie room" after the kids moved out, so I can do what I want in there. The rest of the house is another story. I want to finish cleaning and get it all set up. I have a bunch of knives, a spear, blownguns, etc. I want to display.I really want to paint it o.d. green, then set it up. I'm going to build wall cabinets to display the "toys".

So how do you like that springer? It is beautiful!! :beer: :beer: How does it shoot? How hard is it to find ammo? I only know 1 place locally wher you can buy .20 and .25, other wise it's order on line.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a .25 Webley&Scott Patriot. The company went bankrupt several years ago. It's not easy to find one of these nowadays. But they do pop up once in a while on the Yellow. It shoots hard at 31 FPE at the muzzle which is insane for a springer. 67 yards was the longest kill with this monster. It's not an easy springer to learn. But even at that range, a 24 grain pellet passed completely through a rabbit, broke a rib on the way out... Yeah, ammo is online only.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Come on AH, post those pics of your Gamos!


----------

